# Stihl fs46c Trimmer flywheel key



## JMaddy66 (Oct 4, 2019)

I recently acquired a Stihl fs46c trimmer in pretty good condition with a brand new carb and fuel lines, turns out the flywheel key is destroyed causing the timing to be off. I am fairly good at repairing small engines and have disassembled the engine enough to verify a destroyed flywheel key, question is on this model can anyone tell me if while shopping for a replacement, should I be looking for an individual key or is it machines into the flywheel? Like anyone I want to fix this trimmer with minimal cost and want to know if just a key can be purchased or if an entire flywheel assembly is needed, thanks in advance!


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 5, 2019)

The key is machined into the flywheel. That means you need a new flywheel. Maybe it is possible to position it right and tighten it down using the old damaged flywheel. I would try that before I buy the new one.


----------

